# صنع مركبة برمائية قادرة على الطيران ولا تحتاج الى رخصه



## Ahmed Ab (6 أبريل 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اخوكم احمد 
صنع واحده مثل هذه النموذج الاتى واقوم بتنفيذه من طائره لدى
ولكن مع بعض التعديلات التى قمت بها لتجنب التكاليف
*​ 
*مشاهدة المرفق ط¨ط§ظ„طµظˆطھ ظˆط§ظ„طµظˆط±ط© - ط§ظ„ط­ظˆط§ظ…ط© ط§ظ„ط·ط§ط¦ط±ط© ظ…ط±ظƒط¨ط© ط¨ط±ظ…ط§ط¦ظٹط© ظ‚ط§ط...rar*​*

وهذه رابطه ايضا​*​*http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/multimedia/2010/03/100302_hs_flying_hover.shtml
*
*واحسن حاجه انها مش بتحتاج رخصه ويستطيع اى حد قيادتها لانها سهله القياده وسوف اقوم ان شاء الله بعرض خطوات صنعها فيما بعد *​سلام​*
*


----------



## Ahmed Ab (6 أبريل 2010)

** ممنوع وضع وسائل الاتصال **

الإدارة


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (14 أبريل 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaankes


----------



## أحمد أبوسيف (22 أبريل 2010)

شكراً لك


----------



## majed77 (2 يونيو 2010)

نرجو الاسراع بوضع خطوات صنعها وافكارها وخاصة فكرة المشي فوق الارض على الطرق أو الانتقال من اليابس ثم الماء وهل يمكن الطيران من الأرض فورا
او الهبوط على الارض فورا


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بس ياريت لو وضعتم صور للمركبة


----------



## جحيم الروس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

على العموم جزاكم الله خير .. من أراد الإستفادة يمكنه أخذ ايميلي من على الخاص


----------

